# Trade Rezound for Gnex



## alcantarvf (Nov 7, 2011)

A cousin of mines wants to trade his rezound for a Gnex... If anyone is interested and is living in the los Angeles area.... he can be contacted at

[email protected]

I tell him he is crazy for doing so (proud owner of a rezound)....

If interested.... Email him... I unlocked it and rooted for him... absolutely nothing wrong with it... 10/10

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------

